# Hook up wireless router to wired router



## Thrakk (Nov 16, 2004)

hi
I am trying to hook up my wireless router to my wired router
wireless = SMC ?
wired = Belkin

I have set the IP of the wireless to below the 
set addys of 100 to 199
but how do I give the wireless that IP from 
my wired router??

Thanx


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Thrakk said:


> hi
> I am trying to hook up my wireless router to my wired router
> wireless = SMC ?
> wired = Belkin
> ...


Maybe someone can verify this, but I've read (and am going to try it with my other wireless router) that you...

Let's say router "A" is used to hook up to the internet, and router "B" is hooked up to router "A". You would run a wire from a switch port in router "A" to the WAN in router "B".

Please let us know if this works or if you need further assistance.


----------



## Thrakk (Nov 16, 2004)

I have tried that ..
router B the wireless router wants to use 192.168.2.1 while 
router A is using it. Therefore I changed router B to IP
192.168.2.44 and am tring to implement it without using the DMZ


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------

